# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Paroxetine en alcohol

## Marian

hallo, Ik ben marian en zit sind s een paar weken aan de paroxetine.
Na de eerste paar weken een aantal bijwerkingen gehad te hebben, voelde ik me daarna een aantal dagen heel goed.
Ik ging weer naar buiten had weer zin in de dingen waar ik anders vreselijk tegen opzag.
Maar toen mijn vriend een feestje had 22 juli heb ik wel alcohol gedronken.
de dag erna voelde ik me vrij beroerd en had huilbuien en was depresief.
het is nu 2 weken geleden en heb geen last meer van de depressies en zo maar ik heb et gevoel als of ik niks meer verneem van de paroxetine.
ik slik 20 mg per dag.
Maar ik voel er niet veel meer van. Zit dit nou puur in mijn hoofd??? :Confused:  
Of moet de dosis mischien op gevoerd worden ?
kan iemand mij mischien andwoord geven ... mensen die hier ook last van hebben?

Groetjes Marian  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## ikbenhans

Ik gebruik paroxetine sinds 2 jaar (10mg/dag) en voel mij hier bijzonder goed bij.
Ook na gebruik van alcohol (niet regelmatig) heb ik geen last van depressiviteit. Mijn advies is dan ook geef het wat meer tijd, en voor alcohol gelden de normale waarschuwingen.

Hans

----------


## Marian

hey hans bedankt voor je mailtje!
10 mg is toch 1/2 tablet per dag ...
daar ben ik ook mee begonnen ik voelde er nix van had ook geen last van de bijwerkingen, tot dat ik na 20mg ging.
Maar de bijwerkingen zijn verdwenen.
Het ligt er denk ik ook maar net aan hoe je zelf na denkt in je hoofd enzo.
Ik ben zowiezo vrij druk in mijn hoofd, ik spring in gedachte van de hak op de tak... best irritand.
Maar ja 10 augustus terug komen voor controle afspraak bij de dokter ik zal het hem eens voorleggen. :Wink:  
Bedankt! Groetjes marian

----------


## Luuss0404

Over Alcohol en Paroxetine vond ik het volgende: Alcohol versterkt het versuffende effect van dit middel. Ook als u hier niets meer van merkt omdat u gewend bent geraakt aan paroxetine, kunt u door het gebruik van alcohol erg suf worden. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol en drink het liever niet. Vooral bij patienten die pas begonnen zijn met seroxat zal dit extra hard aankomen daar de versuffende bijwerkingen van seroxat al vanaf de 1e dag gebruik zich openbaren, terwijl de werkzaamheid pas na 4-6 weken kan worden beoordeeld. Beperk daarom het gebruik van alcohol vooral in het begin van de therapie met seroxat. Na verloop van tijd zullen de bijwerkingen van seroxat verminderen en zal de combinatie seroxat-alcohol niet meer zo'n dergelijke effecten te zien geven zoals u beschrijft. Ook hier treedt een soort gewenning op. Indien toch alcohol wordt genuttigd is het advies om de seroxat gewoon in te nemen, daar het niet innemen aanleiding zou kunnen geven tot het optreden van onthoudingsverschijnselen, zoals angst, duizeligheid, draaierigheid, hoofdpijn, misselijkheid en zweten. Indien er regelmatig alcohol wordt genuttigd ziet men vaak zelf hoe het lichaam hier op reageert in combinatie met seroxat. Daarom is alcohol niet verboden bij het gebruik van seroxat, maar moet men zich terdege bewust zien van de effecten van deze combinatie. (Paroxetine is de werkende stof van Seroxat)

Wat betreft de dosering; overleg dit met je behandelaar! 

http://www.apotheek.nl/Medische_info...704&rId=588#L1 op deze link staat informatie over Paroxetine mbt gebruik, werking, bijwerkingen ed.

----------


## gabry

Pas op met alcohol, hoe tegenstrijdig het ook klinkt. De eerste periode dat je paroxitine slikt is het efffect van alcohol versuffend en komt hard aan.
Ben je eenmaal gewend aan de medicatie, kun je veel meer alcohol drinken dan je daarvoor kon, met alle consequenties voor je lever enz. van dien!
Dit staat nergens beschreven maar uit eigen ervaring en ervaringen van mensen uit mijn omgeving blijkt dit zo te zijn.
AD heeft namelijk de eigenschap, de hersenfunctie's die regelen wanneer je teveel gedronken én gegeten hebt, en het seintje geven HO genoeg! te negeren.
In het begin van je inname is dat nog niet zo, maar hoe langer je AD gebruikt hoe erger dit wordt.
De werking van het medicijn dringt zich in de hersenen op als eerste prioriteit, en zal andere functie's overstemmen.

DUS het lijkt alsof je veel kunt drinken, maar je doet je lichaam veel geweld aan!!!

Heel veel succes allemaal!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,

Bedankt voor jou ervaringswaarschuwing.  :Smile: 
Heel duidelijk neer gezet waarom alcohol in combinatie met AD zo gevaarlijk kan zijn... 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

@ Gabry,

Bedankt voor je info. Dit wist ik namelijk niet. Ik slik nu zo'n 3 jaar. Maar een biertje op een verjaardag gaat er wel in. Maar als ik het goed begrijp is gelegenheidsdrinken dus ook al gevaarlijk?

Overigens ben ik 9 van de 10 keer de BOB, geluk bij een ongeluk

----------


## gabry

@ Ronald

Ja gelegenheidsdrinken is ook gevaarlijk juist omdat je geen remming voelt, ik dronk zelf ook alleen maar in het weekend op zaterdag, door de week geen druppel, maar als je zag hoeveel dat op een avond was, doe je je lichaam veel geweld aan, dus pas op een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor 2!

Groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry, 
een gewaarschuwd mens behoort voor 2 te tellen... maar dat is niet altijd zo, ik heb jou waarschuwing al meerdere keren voorgelegd aan de moeder van een vriend die medicatie voor reuma en ad neemt, maar die slaat het in de wind en drinkt met alle liefde een fles wijn leeg per dag, als ze dat niet doet dan krijgt ze ook hoofdpijn, ik heb uitgelegd dat dat afkickverschijnselen zijn, maar dat is volgens haar niet zo  :Confused:

----------


## gabry

Lieve Luuss,
Als je per dag een fles wijn drinkt om hoofdpijn te voorkomen, heb je naar mijn mening een serieus probleem...ze drinkt dus dagelijks haar kater weg van de avond daarvoor...oke...jammer en gevaarlijk zeker i.c.m. 2 soorten medicijnen.
Sommige mensen willen nu eenmaal niets aannemen van anderen, hoeft ook niet iedereen moet zelf weten wat of hoe hij/zij in het leven staat.
Maar ik begrijp jou machteloosheid heel goed, want eigenlijk zie je iemand zelf een probleem creëren...Sterkte ermee xxx

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Gabry, 
Ja in mijn ogen is het ook een serieus probleem, want ze weet de helft van de tijd niet wat ze gezegd heeft en ze is heel erg wisselvallig in haar gedrag. Familie, vrienden en ik hebben gepoogd haar op andere gedachtes te brengen, maar zoals ze zelf zegt 'ik drink niet zoveel en in de bijsluiters staat dat ik alcohol mag nuttigen' ... 
Ik zag die vriend achteruit gaan geestelijk (bang dat zijn moeder een ongeluk zou krijgen, zij maakte zijn zelfbeeld nog negatiever) en lichamelijk (zorgen/stress) en nu woont hij bij een vriend in en hopelijk krijgt hij dan meer rust en tijd voor zichzelf... 
Jij ook succes met de laatste loodjes af te bouwen!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

.... Vandaag wordt er een vriendin van mijn schoonmoeder begraven; overdosis alcohol in combinatie met medicatie (o.a. AD).
Die vrouw zat met een zware depressie (kreeg daar ook medicatie voor en is zelfs een tijdje opgenomen geweest),maar dronk liever haar 'zorgen' weg ... en dan gaat dat op een keer idd héél erg fout .... trieste zaak :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes... gecondoleerd!
Dat is idd een trieste zaak  :Frown:  Jammer als mensen hun 'zorgen' liever wegdrinken dan dat ze hulp willen/kunnen accepteren...

----------


## gabry

@agnes 
Triest...het zoveelste voorbeeld van...

Sterkte en gecondoleerd.

@luuss,
Weet je, ik vind het bijzonder erg dat mensen zo slecht en aanvallend met hun lichaam bezig zijn. Maar wat ik nog erger vind is het verdriet en de machteloosheid die ze hun dierbaren aandoen.
Ik hoop van harte dat hij enige afstand kan nemen, en rust voor zichzelf kan vinden, en tegen zichzelf heel vaak zegt dat hij niet veranatwoordelijk is maar zijn moeder zelf.
Ik wens hem veel sterkte het zal niet meevallen.
Liefs Gabry x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,
In mijn omgeving heb ik meerdere mensen gezien die verslaafd zijn aan alcohol, drugs, AD ed... hun dierbaren staan echt machteloos als de 'misbruiker' geen hulp wil en helaas eindigt dat vaak in een scheiding of de dood en tot veel schuldgevoelens bij de dierbaren...  :Frown: 
Daarom vind ik het ook super van mensen die WEL hulp zoeken bij hun problemen of verslavingen! 
Liefs Luuss

----------

